# Need some assistance with marketing



## hfscreenprinting (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello guys, 

so am looking for advice on how to gain more traction towards the company. Its been a bit slow past 2 months and coming into the new year, i want to grow. Ive hit a plateau to where we get the orders in and its not at a steady rate. What is the best way to get more in through the door. Have the site up, facebook and instagram, any advice?


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

I reckon it comes down to knowing who your target market exactly is. A good way to put it is to have a very clear picture of the exact person you want the dollars from feeling almost as if you can reach his/her wallet and their money. Thinking this way, you can market your business so that it is attractive to this ideal person and you can create value for them. 

You have to know where they hang while they are online and offline, what they read, what they watch, who are their peers, and be present there, be it with articles, flyers, paid ads, billboards, you name it. Of course, having a website and Social Media presence is a must. 

Become your customer, do a Google search of how you think they will try to find a service like yours and if you can't find YOUR business in the search results well, then how do you expect them to knock on your door? If you are findable, then go through all the purchase-path and make sure that it is as easy to flow through as possible and fix anything that you find out that needs to be fixed. Hope this helps and I wish you can grow your business as much as you want to!


----------



## artprints (Jan 15, 2018)

You can also look at whether the slowdown is related to the time of year. Are you offering products/services that are in demand right now? Can you find out who IS ordering during this season, and what they're buying, and then start targeting that audience with more of those items?


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Do you have expertise in this field? 
If no, at a minimum you will need a field expert.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, Are you targeting the right audience, if no, then target your right audience with offers. educate them by what you are offering and make them aware of it. do some brand promotion, people will come to know about your products, is this right season to buy your products, take this matter into consideration before you offering something.

All the best!


----------



## bewulf (May 18, 2018)

Have you tried SEO and SEM? Posting to Facebook groups. What are the t-shirts about? Maybe focus on a niche?


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Now a days, digital marketing is a buzz .Try to promote your services and product via channels of digital marketing like SEO, SMO and SEM. Keep your focus on Target audience and their buying style.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

This is like asking "how do I sell products"?
Well, what type of products...and in your case what is that you do? Customer designs? Your own designs? Also what steps have you taken so far?


Generally, because printed t-shirts is a type of art, having a good quality website to showcase your work is a *must*. This is my opinion. The "doesn't even have a website" comment is way too common lately. You should also have business cards, tags, labels, bags, etc... with your logo and details.



If you are printing customer designs, you've probably realized that most people want someone else to do the designing. So most of your customers will be people who want to print and sell T-shirts. If this is the case then maybe you should ask permission to advertise here. If your service is competitive you should get a lot of customers. 


It is not possible for us to guess what you want to do, or what you have done already. Unless you are selling something people are looking for, and not may others offer, there is no magic instant way to start selling.


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

you can use google ads...to target local audience use adwords express...use instagram shopping ads for targetted location


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

You have to use an extensive marketing strategy for this purpose. If you have a website then do proper SEO of your website. Post about your product on different social media platform more frequently. You can also try offline strategy like printing flyers, business cards, distributing promotional giveaways with every sale etc. These all steps will help you in getting more sales for your business.


----------

